# Paradigm's...I can't stop!



## thajones (Dec 5, 2007)

I just auditioned (and bought) some Paradigm Mini Monitors V5, I just loved them and I wanted more direct sound that what I had from my 7 Mirage Omnisats. They are at home, playing for no ears, for break in. Unfortunately, the one authorized dealer here doesn't have any Centers in stock for at least anther month or so. So I was perusing Ebay...there are few center channels by Paradigm that are a steal for the price, but not in the line for my new ones (CC190, 290, or 390).

Can I mix and match with good results, say, with a CC370 or CC450? Or am I just playing with fire, and just need to wait it out?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Roy,

I'd go with the correct match for your mains. Wait it out if you have to. Did you check AudiogoN?


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Otto said:


> Hey Roy,
> 
> I'd go with the correct match for your mains. Wait it out if you have to. Did you check AudiogoN?


That's good advice. While model years generally don't drastically change from year to year, sometimes even minor changes can have a big impact. Considering that you will have to live with your choice, you are better off waiting the few weeks to get a perfect match.


----------



## thajones (Dec 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, Audiogon doesn't have what I'm looking for. I went back to my store, he said I could audition the 270 if I wanted, with a no-loss upgrade to the 290 if I was unsatisfied when they came in. I use the Auto MCACC on my Pioneer Elite receiver, so I debated on if it could handle equalizing the difference, if any. 

But thanks for the advice, I'm glad I didn't go to ebay and potentially get something I couldn't return.

I love that CC390, but it looks to be a beast! Might be ok below my 57"


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you purchase a single mini monitor and use it for a center? I'd think that would be the perfect match.

I have studio 40 ver 2's with the "matching " center channel and when you send a test tone to center it does not sound like the left and right speaker. 

I have a set of mini monitors (ver3) in my living room, they are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## thajones (Dec 5, 2007)

John N said:


> Can you purchase a single mini monitor and use it for a center? I'd think that would be the perfect match.
> 
> I have studio 40 ver 2's with the "matching " center channel and when you send a test tone to center it does not sound like the left and right speaker.
> 
> I have a set of mini monitors (ver3) in my living room, they are the best bang for the buck.


I really wish I could buy just one mni monitor, that would be the perfect match. Tried the CC270, even running the calibration thingy, and test tones are not matching up. Sounded a little funny with the Matrix on HD too, so I know I'm gonna have to trade up to the CC290.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, that sounds like the best thing to do -- get the right match. It sounds like your shop is going to essentially give you a loaner, though -- that's nice of them, and one of the benefits you get when buying from a "real shop."


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PARADIGM-MINI-M...ryZ14991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

thajones said:


> They are at home, playing for no ears, for break in.


Break In??? :unbelievable:


----------



## thajones (Dec 5, 2007)

I have read a lot of articles saying that some speakers could benefit from break-in. Paradigm mentions it in their manual as well. I dunno, seemed like a good idea at the time 

Thanks everyone, you were right. Took the CC270 back, got the CC290. Much, much better. Bigger too. But practically seamless from left to right. Me happy now. Well, until I get the matching surrounds lol.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

:yeahthat::bigsmile:


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

:


mazersteven said:


> Break In??? :unbelievable:


Many companies say you should. 
A little info :scratch:

http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/speaker-break-in-fact-or-fiction

I know mine are. Breaking in things is good . My wife was complaining her new car was not getting the advertised mpg ? After I drove it (buzzed it up to 100 mph a few times ) she was much happier.:shh:


----------



## thajones (Dec 5, 2007)

One last thing - you guys have truly been helpful 

The auto eq/calibration/voodoo thing sets the CC290 and minimonitors as "Large" speakers. Yes, I believe the monitors will go down to 70hz at ±2, and the center to 80hz, which is where the sub cutoff is set.

So....does it matter if they are set to Large or Small, since my sub takes over at 80hz anyway?


----------



## thajones (Dec 5, 2007)

Whoops, forgot pics!!!!

And yes, I have a rats nest of cables:whistling: Old Mirages I was using for L and R are sitting around still. Guess I'll hook 'em up to the Denon I retired to the bedroom.
*Monitors with CC270*



























*Paradigms with CC290!*


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

thajones said:


> One last thing - you guys have truly been helpful
> 
> The auto eq/calibration/voodoo thing sets the CC290 and minimonitors as "Large" speakers. Yes, I believe the monitors will go down to 70hz at ±2, and the center to 80hz, which is where the sub cutoff is set.
> 
> So....does it matter if they are set to Large or Small, since my sub takes over at 80hz anyway?


You are better off setting everything to small, your reciever will have a little extra power that way . (just one of the reasons to set them to small)


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

What movie is that with the helicopters?


----------



## thajones (Dec 5, 2007)

coffeeman said:


> What movie is that with the helicopters?


Black Hawk Down on HDDVD. Love my front setup now, rewatching a LOT of movies, noticing subtleties that apparently were missing and never knew. Even King Kong, which I've owned since I got my 360 HDDVD player a year ago, now sounds better. Of course, the 360 doesn't have the same audio options as my Toshiba A2. 

Watched Hustle and Flow last night, and the part where the lady is singing "Changed Muh Name" in the church, sounded so good, I can see why Terrance Howard had a tear lol


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Put those grills back on... those monitor drivers strike me as closely resembling condoms... I get a good chuckle every time I see them... 

Congrats on the upgrade...


----------

